# model CI smokes after 25 years of not running



## mrgravely88 (Aug 28, 2011)

I recently bought a 1960s model CI. owner said it sat for 25 years in a garage. I changed all filters and oil and spark plug and overhauled the carb. it started up after a couple of pulls and idled fine,changed rpms great. but it smokes excessively during the ten minutes I let it run. drops of oil dripped out of muffler. I am looking for suggestions on how to make it quit smoking. thanks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..mrgravely88.. I would guess some seals, and gaskets have dried out while it was sitting causing the leaks.


----------



## mrgravely88 (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks....any suggestions on how to fix the problem?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Since it sat for 25 years who knows what sort of condition the rings and cylinder are in. Maybe it was parked for burning excessive amounts of oil. It may be a simple case of stuck rings. Maybe the cylinder was rusted? All are possibilities. If it were mine, I would pull the head and inspect the cylinder walls. That should yield clues as to what is wrong.


----------



## mrgravely88 (Aug 28, 2011)

I removed the head. oil present on top of piston and valves. cylinder wall is smooth. how do I check the rings? thanks for your help. no rust anywhere. some carbon build up around head gasket.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

I would remove the head, turn the crank until it was about 1" or so below the deck and fill it with Marvel Mystery Oil and let it sit for about a week. I would check it daily to make sure the oil stays full. After 1 week, mop up what is left, install the head and start it. Let it idle for about 30 minutes. See if that helps. I have a feeling it has stuck rings. If that doesn't fix it then I would re-ring it. Service manuals are at oldgravelys.net


----------



## mrgravely88 (Aug 28, 2011)

great news.....replaced rings......runs great.....no smoke at all.....cutting brush....


----------



## robbie1pointer (Oct 19, 2011)

If you or anyone needs complete, new Gravely engine gasket sets, I have a few still left. $ 35.00 plus shipping


----------

